# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Shikoni qka bon pc e Juaj Kur ta Ndalni

## argjenddre

> http://www.xs4all.nl/~jvdkuyp/flash/see.htm



_Besoi qe ju pelqeu_

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Gallat por e vjeter.

----------


## meganoi

NEWMANI E KISHTE PUBLIKUAR KETU DHE MDUKET SE TA KA KOPJUAR TY :egjiptiane: jeniHacker

----------


## TEKNIKU

shum e bukur hera e pare qe po e shoh

----------


## xlindax

*Beka qejf*

----------


## toni007

vertet gallat .........

----------


## riduana

ua un shyqyr e le pc ndez kshu qe nuk zihen

----------


## argjenddre

> NEWMANI E KISHTE PUBLIKUAR KETU DHE MDUKET SE TA KA KOPJUAR TYjeniHacker


U msu veq copy paste me bo prej forumav tjer

----------

